
Lego 2016: What’s Up in the Lego World (5 Things) - kidskud
https://kidskud.com/lego-2016-whats-lego-world-5-things/
======
douche
They need to get back to having some evergreen non-licensed themes, besides
Town, that aren't bat-shit crazy. Selfishly, I would like that to be Castle or
Pirates; there's been a gap there since the Lord of the Rings/Hobbit sets went
offline, and I think they could make a mint with more along the lines of
Kingdoms Joust and Medieval Market Village.

